# Bay Flats Lodge 8/1/16



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Capt. T.J. Christensen
Talked to a few of the BFL guides this morning about how the fishing has been. They all stated the trout bit has been the best at first light. Using live croaker over shell in about 3 to 4 foot of water. They were saying when the tide is lightly moving in it trigger the trout to feed better. 
In the heat of the day the redfish move to a little deeper water. Staging in the sand / mud pockets off the shorelines in the middle or front of the lakes. Two inches of water make a big difference in the water temp. The bait of choice when fishing the pockets has been live croaker.

Last Minute Deal for August from Bay Flats Lodge

Includes:
Two-(2) nights lodging, all meals, one and one-half days of guided fishing, live bait if requested.

Not Included:
Gratuities (Guides & Lodge Staff), Rod/Reel and Wading Boot Rentals.

Minimum charge of 3 guests required (or pay for 3 guests), even if only 1 or 2 guests

Price Per Person
List Price: $869.93
Your Price: $572.00

Dates Available:
Aug. 1 thru 3
Aug. 22 thru 24
Aug. 28 thru 30

Remember, â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.

$412 per person 2 Guests per boat
$275 per person 3 Guests per boat
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly cloudy skies. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Clear skies. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Mainly sunny. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Clear skies. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
Wednesday 20% Precip. / 0.0 in
Sunny. High 93F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0 in
Clear. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.

Synopsis:
Weak to moderate onshore flow continues today but may strengthen again during the evening hours. A few showers are possible this morning, then drier air will move over the area and persist through Wednesday. Moisture increases on Thursday enough to warrant a slight a chance of showers and thunderstorms.
Coastal Water Temperature:
Rockport 89.1 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-Fâ€¦15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF â€" Texas Tackle Factory
CCA â€" Texas
Ducks Unlimited â€" Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick â€" Realtor


----------

